# How to turn image into a custom theme?



## taraye308 (May 7, 2009)

I have a image that I would like to use as my website background. I have tried looking for different programs all around. Finally I foudn a website called Weebly.com, that will allow me to have a custom template but the directions are like another language to me:

Custom Theme file format details: 

A zip file named [your theme name].zip
Template layout data in a file called index.html
Style information in a file called main_style.css
All image files associated with your theme
All files must be in the root directory or your zip archive. Any files in a subdirectory will not be imported
I understand the zip file first part everything else I need explained. Any help Thank You! Mainly the Layout data and and the style information!


----------



## dkdkdude (Dec 20, 2008)

Try template monster? ... not sure.


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Just set the body background property to be your image on all your pages. Have a look at the W3C schools for the exact syntax.


----------

